# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.0.

## mohamed73

Added support for Samsung  SHW-A220S, Samsung SGH-I827, Samsung SHV-E120S, Samsung SHW-M180K,  Samsung SHW-M180S, Samsung GT-S7220, Samsung GT-S5839I, LG P700, LG  P705f, LG P705g, LG P705GO, LG P708g, SKY IM-A800S, Gigabyte GSmart  G1310, Vodafone K4511, Huawei E156G devices!  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.1 Release Notes:*  - Added support for the following models: *Samsung SHW-A220S* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SGH-I827* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SHV-E120S* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SHW-M180K* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SHW-M180S* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S7220* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Samsung GT-S5839I* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. YASS YASS).*LG P700* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P705f* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P705g* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P705GO* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG P708g* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Gigabyte GSmart G1310* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Vigo).*SKY IM-A800S* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Vodafone K4511* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E156G* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. -  Released software Help (Manual) automatic downloading! From now, there  are two Octoplus Box JTAG Software installers that are available at the  Support Area and official Octoplus Box website - Full (contains all  software manuals inside) and Light (without manuals). Light version  weights only a few megabytes. With Light version in order to download  the manual you need to click "Help" button and it will be downloaded  automatically. If you've downloaded a manual previously, the software  will locate it, thus you need to download it only once.  - Released some improvements to the main software.  - Repair files are uploaded into the support rea.   *Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.1 Release Notes:*  Added possibility to manually download information about update.Added ability to disable automatic check for updates at the program start.Added  ability to switch between phone help and JTAG help (for example, if the  phone is supported via servicing software and JTAG, you can choose  which manual to use).Added phone image preview of the selected phone model.Added Ukrainian and Russian translations to the main software.The program is now minimized to tray (not to the panel).Improved skins usability.Improved phone selection from the list.  We know what you need! Octoplus - meets your demands. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
___________________________
WBR,
Octoplus Box Team

----------

